# questions on replacing leather straps for Master Collection 21mm lugs



## rmn1974 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a Longines Master Collection Moonphase (on a bracelet) and am considering the Retrograde on a leather strap. I understand the Master Collections all have 21mm lugs - so this presents issues with most strap makers working on 18, 20, 22 mm sizing.

(Excluding the factory leather straps) what brands are my fellow members using for replacement Leather Straps (to mix the colour up a bit) ?

Are you buying 22mm straps and squeezing them (or trimming them at the lugs) - or has someone found a secret "maker" whose 20mm or 22m straps "fit perfect". I figure the lug width issue (getting straps to fit at 21mm) is replicated at the buckle or deployment end too?


----------



## GOJIN (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey mate, personally I'm not a fan of squeezing 22's into 21's although lots of people have done it with success and apparently no issues. Hate it when companies use odd lug sizes, doesn't really make much sense except to goad you into buying their own straps which are grossly overpriced. Custom work is your best bet I reckon. There are many custom strapmakers on the net, as an alternative you might also be able to approach local leathermakers to see if they can whip something up for you.


----------



## rmn1974 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Gojin. Lets hope there are some others who have experienced the same problem, this is the Longines forum after all (there has to be some others here having the same problem).


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

WATCH STRAP SPECIALIST - Watch Bands With Uneven Lug Width - WATCHBANDCENTER.COM


----------



## rmn1974 (Jun 18, 2013)

I think this might be a good solution too (I just found it browsing one of the links on the Straps section of the forum). It seems Hirsch makes a "notcher" to trim the insides of oversize bands, if you don't trust yourself with a sharp blade.

HIRSCH Cut Out Tool


----------



## franken21 (Jan 8, 2014)

rmn1974 said:


> I have a Longines Master Collection Moonphase (on a bracelet) and am considering the Retrograde on a leather strap. I understand the Master Collections all have 21mm lugs - so this presents issues with most strap makers working on 18, 20, 22 mm sizing.
> 
> (Excluding the factory leather straps) what brands are my fellow members using for replacement Leather Straps (to mix the colour up a bit) ?
> 
> Are you buying 22mm straps and squeezing them (or trimming them at the lugs) - or has someone found a secret "maker" whose 20mm or 22m straps "fit perfect". I figure the lug width issue (getting straps to fit at 21mm) is replicated at the buckle or deployment end too?


Any update on this?

I have exactly the same problem and haven't found any nice 21mm straps. If you did try out a 22mm would you mind posting some pics. Thanks


----------



## franken21 (Jan 8, 2014)

I thought is provide my own update if anyone searches out this thread again.

I bought a 21mm which fits my Longines perfectly to the point it's hard to get off. In future I would probably buy a 20mm as it would work just as well and is a lot raiser to find.

Pics


----------



## Ridgemont (Sep 18, 2013)

The only 21mm straps I have seen are alligator/croc print leather which is great if you want to keep it dressy. I regularly squeeze 22mm minimal stitch straps that give my MC chrono a nice vintage look. If you look at vintage collections such as that of John Goldberger, many have a strap squeezed on.


----------



## imajedi (May 24, 2013)

IWC use 21mm lugs so there straps will fit. You can find 21mm straps on both eBay and Amzn. You can squeeze 22mm straps (most will without an issue). Most strap makers make your strap custom anyway so if you ask they will gladly make 21mm instead of 22mm. I've actually never been turned down.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

As long as the strap is not too thick a 22mm will work on this watch. I wanted to go a bit casual on mine and wanted a nubuck/suede look...22mm works fine.


----------



## franken21 (Jan 8, 2014)

baronrojo said:


> As long as the strap is not too thick a 22mm will work on this watch. I wanted to go a bit casual on mine and wanted a nubuck/suede look...22mm works fine.


Care to post a pic? I'd love to see a casual strap option.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

franken21 said:


> Care to post a pic? I'd love to see a casual strap option.


Here you go. I like this watch a lot and wanted to be able to wear it in more casual settings...this did the trick as it goes well with jeans or chinos.


----------



## franken21 (Jan 8, 2014)

baronrojo said:


> Here you go. I like this watch a lot and wanted to be able to wear it in more casual settings...this did the trick as it goes well with jeans or chinos.
> 
> View attachment 1402867
> 
> ...


Very nice! ThAnks for posting. I'll consider 22mm next time


----------

